# Long term use of sites.



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We are in the Costa Blance area at present and have had a look around most of the ACSI sites in the area.
Sorry, sites is an incorrect description, shanty towns is a more accurate description.
Can somebody please tell me exactly what the attraction is of pulling onto a small hard stand pitch with no separation between you and your neighbours. Then to erect an awning with a high degree of permanency to the point that all pitches soon start to look grubby?
I thought motorhomeing was about mobility, but it would appear that I am wrong. I certainly would not want to pull onto one of these sites.
Gerry


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Then dont :wink: :lol: :lol:

It is horses for courses, not everybody is the same Thank god ,

I would rather be there then stuck at home in the u/k for instance


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you don't like what you see move on!!! 

Many of those that you see are probably long term over winter stayers so they wish to make themselves comfortable. At this time of year I suspect that most people spend their evenings in side anyway. It's a bit like houses. You don't see what the outside looks like when you are ensconsed in front of the tele on a winters evening do you????

I do agree with you to an extent though, some sites do look a bit p**ey like :wink

Andy


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Steady on there Ploddy 

You will soon be joining those noble folks with the wobble wagons, 

you could be mistaken for a pi**y yourself :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just a thought


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We are all different - As Mr Plodd says - If you don't like it - don't stop.

There are sites to be found that have wide open spaces etc etc but are unlikely to have the facilities that long term "over-winterers" enjoy

Cheers

Dave (at La Manga for 3 months but without the awning deployed)


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

If it weren't for the sun I wouldn't choose Spain for the winter, France is much more appealing. However the sun and daytime warmth attracts so we winter in Spain for 4 months, usually at the same site as it offers all we won't and yes up goes the awning out goes the recliners we love it. As for touring in our Motorhome there is 8 more months left for that and we make use of as many of them as we can. This year being the exception due to heart problems, now sorted. Come this winter we'll be back in Benicassim along with hundreds of other like minded and warm old farts.

Wobby


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I agree with you Gerry. It seems to me that a lot want to be like "expats", they want Little England (or Germany, or Holland) with sun and eat fish and chips, drink warm beer and never speak the local lingo. Sad.

I'm also amazed at the people who do go beyond the coast into the rural parts but never explore the countryside either on foot or by bike. They just sit about all day. Fortunately, in the mountains (where, Oh Horror! it sometimes gets cold and even rains) there aren't many of that type and they quickly move on at the first sign of a cloud.

On the other hand, I'm glad so many want to sit and fry on the coast otherwise they'd be up in the kind of sites we like.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think Geriatric ************ has the right idea. He's living in a beach hut in India where its proper warm (30 degrees and sunny) surrounded by bikini and none bikini clad women while he writes his next novel. I think it only costs him 50p a night or something. 

I shall however never forgive him for leaving me here when I volunteered to go with him to be inspiration for his story.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

wobby said:


> If it weren't for the sun I wouldn't choose Spain for the winter, France is much more appealing. However the sun and daytime warmth attracts so we winter in Spain for 4 months, usually at the same site as it offers all we won't and yes up goes the awning out goes the recliners we love it. As for touring in our Motorhome there is 8 more months left for that and we make use of as many of them as we can. This year being the exception due to heart problems, now sorted. Come this winter we'll be back in Benicassim along with hundreds of other like minded and warm old farts.
> 
> Wobby


There is a really nice site in the south of France. Open all-year, indoor pool and nothing like the costa sites of Spain.

And the weather has been kind to coastal med France this year. Just so expensive compared to Espania.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

As said everyone has a choice of where they park their van during the winter. We used to be with those folk until bad health stopped us. 

It is a very nice way of life to spend winters in the sun in Spain and yes some of the sites did look a bit rough but others are fantastic. 

Summers in France Germany or where you park up. We would only spend 5 weeks a year in the UK. See the kids and grandkids get M.O.T done on Van and motorbike on off we go again. Wonderful.

steve & ann. teensvan.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

GerryD said:


> We are in the Costa Blance area at present and have had a look around most of the ACSI sites in the area.
> Sorry, sites is an incorrect description, shanty towns is a more accurate description.
> Can somebody please tell me exactly what the attraction is of pulling onto a small hard stand pitch with no separation between you and your neighbours. Then to erect an awning with a high degree of permanency to the point that all pitches soon start to look grubby?
> I thought motorhomeing was about mobility, but it would appear that I am wrong. I certainly would not want to pull onto one of these sites.
> Gerry


As well as overwintering Northern Europeans making themselves comfortable for an extended stay there are many Spanish families that leave outfits on pitches permanently. These are quite often the worst offenders in the 'grubby' league table, especially in the winter months as many are not used then.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tin roofs over caravans, typical over continental sites, make gypsy sites seem upmarket :wink: 

tony


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

there is lovely site (Monmar) at Moncofa near Valencia which is smart an modern 500yds from beach is acsi recommended, and a cracking site at Marjal Costa Blanca with great facilities, which again is acsi recommended so there are sites out here which are not shanty townish, Apparantly La Manga is described by some as this but it is very popular in winter as CCC hold winter sun rallyes at all these so as the old saying goes beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you get bingo one night a week, and karaoke on another ?

wintering, and moving around is one thing, letting the grass grow under the wheels is entirely another 8O 

tony


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Bingo - No

Whist Monday €1

Quiz Tuesday €2

Dinner and a "turn" Wednesday €6 (usually sold out 180 covers)

Karaoke Thursday €free following 2 for 1 Tapas @ €1 per racione

Just got in from Fish & Chips (150 covers all served in 10 mins and all OK) €6 and a quiz Friday (but not every week)

Saturday cabaret night €free

Sunday night off

What's not to like? - none of this is compulsory neither are you badgered to attend - it's your choice - but it is available.

Oh yes - and to really p1ss off the "hair shirt brigade" -

Running water and drainage at the pitch

Private WiFi router Internet and 55 chan TV (all BBC and ITV +++) to the pitch for €1 per day

Downside - the toilet blocks are cleaned so often you have to be careful not to get caught with your knickers down by one of the "trolley dollies"

Came last year for the first time (Off Rally)

Liked it - so came again this year (On Rally)

Will we come again next year - Er... Yes

La Manga is not for everyone - but, we have found, if you are prepared to fit in and relax - it's fine for us.

I don't knock your choice of moving on every few days - please don't knock my choice to set up camp for 3 months

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi de hi campers 

tony


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> Hi de hi campers
> 
> tony


And what makes your choice of 'camping' so superior to others. To be perfectly honest when using a motorhome or caravan none of us are camping.Especially freeloading tossers.

I do not like the sound of La Manga but I have never been and if others do like it, as many obviously do, then that is their business and absolutely **** all to do with you :x

Nobody is asking you to go and join in!!

Some of us have spent years touring and now choose to spend time in places that we have liked for extended periods, our choice. Again **** all to do with you.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

They don't even give you 'time off' for good behaviour


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> ..
> Nobody is asking you to go and join in!!


Thank god for that.

I know it's horses for courses but I'd rather spend the winter at the dentists than stay anywhere like that. Purely a matter of personal choice of course, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A142,

Any more bad language like that and I'll send round the camp commandant Jeffrey Fairbrother

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks!

This is the first thing on this site today that's made me laugh out loud. 

I could get a job there as a Red coat! I can play guitar, sing etc. Where do I apply?


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> A142,
> 
> Any more bad language like that and I'll send round the camp commandant Jeffrey Fairbrother
> 
> tony


Not to me you won't, not there or anywhere like it


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

On another thread La Manga is full to bursting apparently so obviously *lots* of people like that sort of thing be it for short stays or overwintering.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, Butlins and Pontins and Maplins were the same, in the 60/70/80s 

Hi-de-Hi

tony


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

How else does one escape from the dreary weather in this country, if not by heading, as many of us do, to Costa Spain. 

If its not for you, stay put and grizzle in the Uk whilst the rest of us enjoy the sun. Or if you prefer head to inland Spain and freeze in solitude. 

For me a few, or even a lot of neighbours is a small trade off for warmth on the old bones. 

Wobby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Catch a plane, apartments in Spain/ Portugal are 10/a/penny in winter, damn sight cheaper than a ferry/tunnel, 1000/1500 miles each way at 25mpg+site fees +++

Oap s used to/still do have an elongated hotel stay, then you can get a 'Madge' scooter. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> Yes, Butlins and Pontins and Maplins were the same, in the 60/70/80s
> 
> Hi-de-Hi
> 
> tony


Yes, strange that,then as now people voting with their feet(or motorhome) and doing what they choose to do. 

Ho-de-Ho


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> Catch a plane, apartments in Spain/ Portugal are 10/a/penny in winter, damn sight cheaper than a ferry/tunnel, 1000/1500 miles each way at 25mpg+site fees +++
> 
> Oap s used to/still do have an elongated hotel stay, then you can get a 'Madge' scooter. :lol:
> 
> tony


Some good hotel long stay deals if you want to stay in Benidorm or the Costa's, not for us at the moment but has always been a future option.

Apartments can be very cheap but sometimes a bit lonely as they can sometimes be in an almost empty block and even we like a *few* neighbours. 

Again an option for the future.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You can rent an apartment in the Canaries for about 400 quid a month, maybe less. As I mentioned earlier, Terry (geriatricbackpacker) is in India for 3 months. I know how much he is paying and its cheap as chips. Ok flights are a bit pricey but I wonder how it stacks up against hauling your van 1500 miles to sit in a packed campsite where to be fair the weather is better than here but only warmish for a few hours.

If I had 3 or 4 months over winter to spare I think I would be flying somewhere hot.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

To be honest, if I were a lot younger and had the money I'd head for North Island New Zealand, been there and it's just wonderful. 

Don't fancy India or sleeping in a hotel bed, much prefer my own, why else would I buy a Motorhome. 

Wobby


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

barryd said:


> You can rent an apartment in the Canaries for about 400 quid a month, maybe less. As I mentioned earlier, Terry (geriatricbackpacker) is in India for 3 months. I know how much he is paying and its cheap as chips. Ok flights are a bit pricey but I wonder how it stacks up against hauling your van 1500 miles to sit in a packed campsite where to be fair the weather is better than here but only warmish for a few hours.
> 
> If I had 3 or 4 months over winter to spare I think I would be flying somewhere hot.


Some of us have 12 months to spare  don't like long flights, don't like it too hot, like sites(but not too crowded), like overwintering in our 5'er where we are in Portugal with a few excursions(not on a charabanc  )

It's taken us quite a few years of touring to find somewhere to stay for long periods and when we get fed up of this or too old then we'll do summat different


----------

